# 32650 vs 26650 batteries?



## Number21 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm looking for some large cylindrical li-ion batteries. Common sense tells me a D size (32650) should hold more power than a C size (26650). However, searching what is for sale, most of the 32650s claim 5000 to 7000 mah, while the 26650s claim from 4000 to 8000 mah. I know a lot of the foreign battery capacities are false. Is it actually true that the 26650 battery holds more watts than the 32650?? Can anyone tell me what the real life capacity of a 26650 should be?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

Number21 said:


> I'm looking for some large cylindrical li-ion batteries. Common sense tells me a D size (32650) should hold more power than a C size (26650). However, searching what is for sale, most of the 32650s claim 5000 to 7000 mah, while the 26650s claim from 4000 to 8000 mah. I know a lot of the foreign battery capacities are false. Is it actually true that the 26650 battery holds more watts than the 32650?? Can anyone tell me what the real life capacity of a 26650 should be?



http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common26650IndividualTest UK.html

There aren't a lot of 32650s that would be considered 'top notch,' so we have more choices in the 26650 size.

You can see what's what in HKJ's testing.

Chris


----------



## Number21 (Jan 26, 2016)

So looking at those tests, I don't understand why 32650 batteries even exist? Those capacities are terrible compared to the 26650s. Even if you had an application that really needed a "D" size, why not just use some kind of plastic adapter with a 26650? Why do they even make such bad D size li-ions? Just for the uninformed consumer?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

Number21 said:


> So looking at those tests, I don't understand why 32650 batteries even exist? Those capacities are terrible compared to the 26650s. Even if you had an application that really needed a "D" size, why not just use some kind of plastic adapter with a 26650? Why do they even make such bad D size li-ions? Just for the uninformed consumer?



Why ask why?

Why do 'donkey shows' exist?

Somebody somewhere said 'hey...I think the world needs a D size 3.7v li-ion cell!'

Chris


----------



## ven (Jan 26, 2016)

I presume a lot are used in modded mag's , i dont own any 32650 cells/lights so never delved into the D size ones. I do have 26650 cells however(think maybe 5 now) and other than an ecig mod, used in a cooly. One thing i like about 26650 is the light sizes they get fed to. Just a little bit more girth :naughty: feels more comfortable to me in hand over 18650 ones. 

In the future i may add another couple of 26650 lights, ones that appeal to me and maybe ones that are p60 compatible for flexibility.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

ven said:


> I presume a lot are used in modded mag's , i dont own any 32650 cells/lights so never delved into the D size ones. I do have 26650 cells however(think maybe 5 now) and other than an ecig mod, used in a cooly. One thing i like about 26650 is the light sizes they get fed to. Just a little bit more girth :naughty: feels more comfortable to me in hand over 18650 ones.
> 
> In the future i may add another couple of 26650 lights, ones that appeal to me and maybe ones that are p60 compatible for flexibility.



Yeah, I like the size of my little DQG Tiny Triple. It's a tad too big for everyday carry, but it's definitely pocketable without somebody mistaking it for a cucumber in one's pocket. If you need a wall of light, it works well in that regard and it does fit my girly hands rather nicely.

I got the Efest 3500mah IMRs when I bought it, thinking that a 6A draw might require a bit more than the other chemistries could handle, repeatedly. We're now up to 5200mAh plus, so there's some energy there.

Chris

Chris


----------



## Number21 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmmm...just seems weird to me there is apparently no market for good lithium D cells, while the C cell market is very strong. If you look at anything else besides flashlights, D cells are more popular, C cells are almost obsolete. (in the alkaline world) I could find a lot of places to put a 10+ AH 32650...

I agree there isn't much of a need for a D sized flashlight anymore, but that's not where I'm using the cells.

Full sized mag lites still make good weapons though.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

Number21 said:


> Hmmm...just seems weird to me there is apparently no market for good lithium D cells, while the C cell market is very strong. If you look at anything else besides flashlights, D cells are more popular, C cells are almost obsolete. (in the alkaline world) I could find a lot of places to put a 10+ AH 32650...
> 
> I agree there isn't much of a need for a D sized flashlight anymore, but that's not where I'm using the cells.
> 
> Full sized mag lites still make good weapons though.



I have two 6D ML and they do double as nice clubs, but what am I going to do with six 4.2v cells in series? That's 25v. My 8D 12v SHTF 10" fan won't benefit from 32650 li-ions, either, unless I get a bunch of dummy cells.

As to why the 26650 is more popular, maybe just because it is smaller and people want that and they don't sacrifice much in the way of capacity to the 26650s, these days?

The bottom line is is that if there was a big market for the 32650 li-ion, we'd see them and we don't, so the question is answered.

Chris


----------



## fivemega (Jan 26, 2016)

Number21 said:


> Common sense tells me a D size (32650) should hold more power than a C size (26650).


*26650 is not C cell.
C cell is 25500
D cell is 32600*


----------



## Number21 (Jan 26, 2016)

fivemega said:


> *26650 is not C cell.
> C cell is 25500
> D cell is 32600*



Ah...thanks for the correction.


----------



## HumanJHawkins (May 16, 2019)

The best 26650 I've experienced is the Shockli 5500mAh, several of which I've tested to between 5800 and 5950 mAh. Yet, the two 32650 batteries at the site linked above both test to over 6000mAh... And they don't appear to be cream of the cream exactly. The equivalent 26650 (to the TrustFire 32650) tests to about 4000mAh. 

So, it looks like the 32650s have around 30% more capacity than similar 26650s. Conservatively at least 20%. The problem is, we only have reliable test info on average options. And the price makes them unattractive.

But it makes me wonder if something like the following will fill the niche of when you really need about 7500mAh in a compact package... Not sure if or when it will be worth $35 for me to find out. But there is this new 32650 option to wonder about:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...ll32650g_32650g_lithium_ion_battery_cell.html

It also makes me think a company like Shockli could make a 7500mAh 32650 if they decided to.


----------

